# Facial tumors? Fungus? Rescue dog needs support



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Poor guy  I saw something similar on a different breed of dog months ago on the web. Forget what it was but the dog turned out OK. I hope the same for Lou :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Poor guy  I saw something similar on a different breed of dog months ago on the web. Forget what it was but the dog turned out OK. I hope the same for Lou :crossfing


That's good to hear, I hope they have the same out come.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That poor baby. I hope it's something easily treated.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> That's good to hear, I hope they have the same out come.


I truly wish I could find a link to what I saw, but coming up empty darnit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Just in case you find any info, Southern California Golden Ret. Rescue rescued him from the shelter on Thursday and took Lou to their vet, so let them know if you find anything! Thanks!!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw this on facebook. So happy he was taken by rescue and being loved....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts for Lou to make a full recovery...poor boy...glad he is now in good hands!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lou*

Here is an update on Lou


BABY LOU UPDATE: from the... Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue....

Baby Lou has Fibrous Sarcoma. His is an aberrant variant that is considered
on the scale to be benign even though it is malignant.
It is literally eating away his face. There is nothing can that be done for him.
...
is literally eating away his face. There is nothing can that be done for him.
If this were on any other part of his body, it could be cut out and his chances for survival would be about 95%. If his owners had taken Lou to a doctor when this first... appeared, it most likely would have been successfully treated.
It has not metastasized, yet. It is slowly progressive, however, there is no way to know if it will stay that way or will to start progressing quickly.

Lou is happy, loving and can be that way for a while. Dr. Schulman is sending him home with antibiotics to fight off secondary infections which the cancer is causing and some typical ointments. 
As long as he is eating, and able to breath through his nose, he is good.
We have no idea how long he can live like this.

Right now he is happy and has no idea there is anything wrong with him.
He is a pure soul that embodies everything good and that is all we see when we look at him. 
He is beauty and love.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...00080341256.2016781.1204085774&type=1&theater




See More


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor Lou......stupid*******people not getting him treated when it was treatable. Positive thoughts for Lou!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lou has a loving home*

*Lou has a loving foster home-God Bless these kind people:

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More*Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue
Many of you have asked where Lou is going. We have a wonderful foster family that has committed to Lou for whatever time he has whether it be days, weeks months or years. This family has known the sorrows of loosing their fur babies. They have just said goodbye to a baby, but when they heard about Lou were ready to open their hearts once again...















Write a comment...
..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So not what I wanted to hear. I wish the people that allowed it to progress this far were struck with the same malady.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myllisyk*

Myllisyk

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lou*

Bumping up for Baby Lou.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Copied from Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue's Facebook page:

*We said goodbye this afternoon to our sweet Baby Lou. He was surrounded by love and cradled in our arms.
He touched so many hearts all over the world. This gentle sweet boy. Whose only crime was to wind up being a companion in a home that could not properly care for him. He brought with him a message of love that truly was able to transcend way beyond himself, and bring us together for a common cause. That was his gift to us. And all of us are the better for having known him. We thank all of you that help with his medical care and please, please know that all of your suggestions were taken to heart and where possible, explored. I would like to share a poem that has always brought me great comfort when my heart has been broken in cases like Baby Lou's. It was written by Laura Linklater for an Elephant named Barbara;
Don't mourn my passing,
dearest ones.
Stand beneath the trees
you've chosen for me .
Close your eyes
and hear the sigh of wind
through the leaves.
Know that I am here ,
close to you and content.
Hands gently caressing me,
I left that frail body
with dignity and grace .
Surrounded by loving family.
Don't mourn my passing ,
my friends.
Rejoice for I am truly free .*


RIP sweet Baby Lou


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sad about Lou but he is out of pain now and running free at the bridge. At least he knew lots of love and support from the people at the rescue at the end. Those people that had him before should be very very ashamed for his treatment.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

so terribly sad.......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heartbreaking. Godspeed sweet baby Lou. You deserved so much more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*:Lou*

Lou

Rest in peace, sweet Baby Lou. 

All of our pets will be greeting you at the Rainbow Bridge.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...r Learn More&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13205096340621


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry...there are many friends for you to meet at the bridge Lou. RIP.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

poor baby..... some people should not own pets.....


----------

